# [Devel] Raccolta di IDE e documentazione per programmare

## randomaze

Il post nasce da questo thread nei forum di gentoo.org e offre una serie di spunti ai programmatori che, grazie alla disponibilità di gentoo-italia.net, dispongono anche di una nutrita schiera di nuovi forum relativi alla programmazione in cui chiedere e approfondire gli argomenti senza il timore di essere [OT]!

Questo é un cross-post che appare più o meno simultaneamente sul Forum Italiano di Gentoo.org e sul portale italiano di news Gentoo-Italia.net.

IDE Generici

Visual Improved

IMHO il migliore

emacs

L'editor programmabile scritto da RMS.

jEdit

Editor multipiattaforma e multilinguaggio scritto in Java 

eclipse

Scritto in Java permette, tramite i suoi numerosi plugin, di essere utilizzato praticamente per qualsiasi linguaggio anche se non sempre il risultato é ottimale

SciTE

L'ottimo IDE potente, facile, veloce e multipiattaforma bastato su Scintilla.

Articolo introduttivo in italiano.

BlueFish

Nato per i web developer questo potente editor adesso supporta tutti i principali linguaggi di programmazione.

Code::Blocks

Ide Multilinguaggio e multipiattaforma. Peccato che non ci sia un ebuild... qualche volontario per scriverlo?

rhide

Sviluppo e debug in C/C++/Pascal (a altri linguaggi) con l'interfaccia del TurboC

geany

Ide multilinguaggio scritto in Gtk2+. ebuild presente in bugzilla.

Basic

Gambas

Ambiente di sviluppo basato su un interprete basic con estensioni ad oggetti (simile al visual basic ma non un Visual Basic Clone)

Object Pascal

Kylix

Commerciale. Ambiente di sviluppo Object Pascal/C++ di Borland

Lazarus

Delphi clone, basato su freepascal.

Java

NetBeans

Tra l'altro utilizzato da SUN nel suo Sun One Java Studio.

IntelliJ IDEA

Commerciale. Ambiente di Sviluppo per Java

eclipse

L'ambiente di sviluppo unversale (basta avere i plugin giusti!). Il plugin Visual Editor Project consente di creare interfacce basate su awt/swing/swt... al momento sembra essere un pò imamturo

Qt/KDE

Qt Designer

Commerciale (?). Il costruttore di interfacce per le librerie Qt fornito da trolltech

kdevelop

L'IDE multi-linguaggio per programmare con KDE

pyQt

I bindings per programmare le Qt con python

eric3

L'IDE per programmare python scritto con i pyQt. (non mi sembra abbia GUI Builder... sbaglio?)

Gtk+/GNOME

Anjuta

L'IDE C/C++ per GTK/Gnome. Può essere usato insieme al costruttore di interfacce Glade anche se é completamente integrato. Utile leggere il tutorial e l'advanced tutorial.

wxWidgets

wxDesigner

Costruttore di interfacce per le wxWidgets

wxPython

Per programmare interfacce grafiche in python usando le wxWidgets

wxGlade

costruttore di interfacce scritto in python che può generare codice C++/XML e Python per per WxWidgets/WxPython

boa-constructor

Python IDE e costruttore di interfacce con le wxPython

SPE

Editor per programmare wxPython che può essere usato abbinato con wxGlade

Komodo

Commerciale. IDE multilinguaggio (php/perl/phyton) che incorpora anche un GUI builder (il GUI Builder per quali librerie/toolkit funziona?)

miscellanea

Tcl/Tk

Messo in secondo piano dalle attuali innovazioni il tcl era il linguaggio principe per realizzare GUI script e a oggi continua ad essere l'unico presente nell'instalalzione default di pressoché tutti gli U*X (programmare in tcl/tk é un pò come fare script per /bin/sh insomma!)

fltk

Il Fast Lite Toolkit é scritto in C++ e dispone di widget capaci di dare un look "NextStep-like" alle applicazioni. Nella distribuzione delle librerie c'é anche il costruttore di interfacce fluid.

Fox Toolkit

Il Fox Toolkit é una libreria di classi C++ multipiattaforma. Oltre al C++ si possono scaricare dal sito anche i bindings per vari linguaggi come Python, Ruby ed Eiffel.

text2rexp

Non é un IDE ma un toolettino che aiuta nella composizione di espressioni regolari in svariati linguaggi

Documentazione

Programmazione Linux

Bash Reference Card

un utile prontuario per la bash (pdf in inglese).

Guida Rapida ai comandi Linux di Andrea Sivieri

Breve e concisa descrizione dei principali comandi per linux

Guida avanzata di Bash-Scripting

Se qualcuno pensa che la programmazione di shell sia una cosa banale e poco potente forse é bene che dia un occhiata a questo tomo

Programmare Linux di Giorgio Zoppi

Rapida guida alla programmazione in C dotata di introduzione ai principali strumenti GNU: Make, Automake/Autoconf e GDB, tutto in una cinquantina di pagine!

Guida Alla Programmazione in Linux

Tomo in italiano riguardante la programmazione C di un sistema Linux, molto, molto interessante

Advanced Linux Programming Noto libro (in inglese) di cui esiste anche la versione Libera on-line

Programmazione in ASM per Linux

Una breve introduzione ai tool per programmare in assembler con Linux.

Pensare in C++

La traduzione in italiano del celebre libro di Bruce Eckel (altra versione)

Corso di Perl

Il Corso di Perl del LOA HackLab Milano

Programmare in PHP

Guida al PHP scritta da Gianluca Giusti. (Normalmente inclusa agli appunti di Informatica Libera di Giacomini)

Python.IT

Il sito mirror di python.org con le traduzioni in italiano

ZonaPython.IT

Altro sito di risrse in italiano, oltre ad ospitare documentazione reperibile anche sugli altri due siti dovrebbe essere destinato ad evolversi con materiale proprio

Programmazione GUI

Oltre alla documentazione scaricabile direttamente dai siti delle varie librerie/ambienti (spesso ben fatta) ci sarebbero anche i seguenti siti

Qt

Le guide alle librerie Qt, per coloro a cui non basta il seguente bignami:

 *motaboy wrote:*   

> ti crei un QLayout con le poprietá che vuoi, dentro al quale aggiungi i widget che vuoi. niente di piú facile
> 
> 

 

GTK+ Tutorial

Il tutorial ufficiale delle GTK+

GNOME / GTK+

Guida in italiano scritta da Amedeo de Longis

pygtk tutorials

Usare il GTK (1.x e 2.x) con Python. In Italiano

PyGTK GUI programming: Un altro tutorial ben fatto, anch'esso in italiano

Assente

Una breve guida di Assente per fare dei programmi con Ruby/Gtk/Glade/Anjuta. In Italiano  :Very Happy:  !

Python + PyGTK + Glade (libglade)

Un Tutorial di akiross sullo sviluppo RAD fatto con python/pyGTK e Glade. In Italiano  :Very Happy: !

Changelog

23/03/05 Aggiunto SciTE alla sezione IDE

07/04/05 Aggiunto Bluefish alla sezione IDE

06/07/05 Aggiunto il link sulle pyGTK di parafernalia, suggerito da ultimodruido

27/09/05 Aggiunto il link a txt2regex, suggerito da morellik

21/03/06 Aggiunto il link ad ALP e Codeblocks

25/11/06 Aggiunto il link a Geany suggerito da redmatrix

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ottimo post  :Smile: . Grazie randomaze

----------

## cloc3

Così, non c'è il rischio di creare una concorrenza interna, spittando gli interventi analoghi su due forum distinti e riducendo la qualità del dibattito in entrambi?

----------

## marco86

Bene, visto che non sarò OT vorrei chiedere una cosa!

io programma in VB e Bor---d C++, cosa posso usare di open source che abbia gli stessi linguaggi? per il C sono a posto, ma per VB? mi interessa la parte grafica più che altro!

Grazie

----------

## randomaze

 *marconordkapp wrote:*   

> ma per VB? mi interessa la parte grafica più che altro!

 

Posso solo suggerirti di provare Gambas (emerge gambas), ma non ti dire niente più... anche se ti consiglio di focalizzare la tua attenzione su un unico linguaggio/tool almeno fino a che non acquisti praticità!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

@marconordkapp: http://linuxshop.ru/linuxbegin/win-lin-soft-en/table.shtml

----------

## randomaze

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> Così, non c'è il rischio di creare una concorrenza interna, spittando gli interventi analoghi su due forum distinti e riducendo la qualità del dibattito in entrambi?

 

In realtà l'unico punto di concorrenza riguarda gli ebuild e, al limite gli script bash o l'installazione della VirtualMacchine di turno... per il resto i problemi di programmazione qui sarebbero OT, tollerati ma pur sempre OT...

----------

## Mithrandir81

visto il sito di Anjuta e mi ha incuriosito...approfitto per fare una domanda...come si comporta (se lo fa) nell'importare ad esempio progetti già preesistenti...già organizzati con i propri makefile, la propria struttura cartelle etc...?

Con Eclipse ho dovuto rinunciare perchè mi si incasinava tutto, e mi modificava cose che non avrebbe dovuto modificare, e questo non è bene quando ci stai lavorando assieme ad altri...

Insomma, a me interesserebbe una bella IDE dove poter gestire al meglio il progetto così com'è...senza l'intervento di certe "creazioni guidate" che scombinano le cose...

Chiedo troppo?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## marco86

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Posso solo suggerirti di provare Gambas (emerge gambas), ma non ti dire niente più... anche se ti consiglio di focalizzare la tua attenzione su un unico linguaggio/tool almeno fino a che non acquisti praticità!

 

Bene, proverò allora! Pensavo anch'io di dedicarmi a uno solo, il problema è che con C mi trovo bene, ma con la grafica faccio solo danno, anche con le NCURSES, non è che concludo mai un gran che, infatti pensavo di puntare di più su un sostituto di VB...

----------

## leonida

Ottimo, pensavo giusto ai "compiti per le vacanze".

Perchè non uno Sticky?

.L.

----------

## marco86

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> @marconordkapp: http://linuxshop.ru/linuxbegin/win-lin-soft-en/table.shtml

 

ottimo sito, questo me lo segno, fa proprio al caso mio, almeno posso convertirmi del tutto a linux, con mille casini sicuramente, però la cosa mi ispira!

Grazie fedeli  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *leonida wrote:*   

> Perchè non uno Sticky?

 

Perche verra' messo nei post utilissimi

----------

## akiross

Mi e' consentita' un po' di pubblicita'?  :Laughing: 

in caso interessasse:

Tutorial RAD (Rapid Application Development) Con Python, PyGTK-2 e Glade-2

----------

## randomaze

 *akiross wrote:*   

> Mi e' consentita' un po' di pubblicita'? 

 

Aggiunto in coda  :Very Happy: 

----------

## zUgLiO

Secondo voi è il caso di aggiungere anche il Linux Kernel coding style?

Si trova anche in 

```
/usr/src/linux/Documentation/CodingStyle
```

----------

## motaboy

Secondo me kdevelop non va messo nella categoria ide per KDE/Qt cosi come la sua descrizione visto che supporta solo 15 lignuaggi di programmazione, e 100 template di progetto di cui molti per nulla legati a kde.

----------

## mouser

@randomaze:

Come IDE per vari linguaggi puoi aggiungere anche Jext.

Ti posto il link:

www.jext.org

Tutto sommato è comodo, configurabile e open source (però è un pò pesantino), a volte lo uso.

My 2 cent

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

Buone tutte le informazioni, a questo punto cerco di ripensare il post in modo più pulito altrimenti rischia di diventare illeggibile

----------

## akiross

Posso suggerire di aggiungere questo thread alle discussioni utilissime?

Non vorrei dire una cagata, ma non mi e' sembrato che fosse linkato li in mezzo (fatelo almeno per me che ogni tanto lo cerco questo thread e sudo 7 camicie perche' non ricordo il titolo  :Smile: )

Ciauz

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *akiross wrote:*   

> Posso suggerire di aggiungere questo thread alle discussioni utilissime?

 

Done

----------

## hardskinone

Leggendo questo post mi è venuto in mente che  questo filmato può essere utile a chi si avvicina a eclipse+javagnome+glade.

Cambiando tematica, se a qualcuno può interessare c'è anche questo.

----------

## C4RD0Z4

ciao a tutti,

come da oggetto; apro questo topic per raccogliere le esperienze di tutti coloro che programmano in Java (o altro), e le loro preferenze riguardo agli ambienti di programmazione. Personalmente ho installato Eclipse, ma per i primi programmini stupidi sto usando vim, ed è impressionante! La cosa più bella è la gestione automatica dei commenti. Sto considerando seriamente, quindi, di passare a programmi più leggeri come Vim oppure Emacs o Xemacs. Cosa mi consigliate in merito, per automatizzare il processo di compilazione/esecuzione? Postate le vostre esperienze.

Ciao.

Marco.

----------

## CLod

ho cominciato con java all'uni

editor di testo normale e leggero bastava

poi per lavoro ho utilizzato websphere.. potente ma molto pesante a mio parere

come ultima esperienza è stata al politech di milano dove si usava eclipse... e devo dire che sicuramente è il migliore tra quelli che ho provato

----------

## X-Drum

se vuoi una IDE per programmare in java

completa & pesante :PPP usa Eclipse

altirmenti un qualsiasi editor 

o anche Scite che è ottimo per java/c/c++/ecc è molto leggero ed è scritto in gtk

----------

## xoen

 *C4RD0Z4 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Cosa mi consigliate in merito, per automatizzare il processo di compilazione/esecuzione? Postate le vostre esperienze.
> 
> 

 

Non so se può fare al caso tuo, ma ho sentito parlare bene di Ant

.

----------

## AlterX

Io per java e jsp preferisco NetBeans 3.6 molto buono e stabile

Per C/C++ uso vi+gcc se creo prog senza interfaccia, o kylix 3 attualmente per la grafica. 

Qualcosina riesco anche a farla con il top dei top: kdevelop + QT.

Per ASP...beh  :Laughing: 

----------

## randomaze

 *C4RD0Z4 wrote:*   

> ciao a tutti,
> 
> come da oggetto; apro questo topic per raccogliere le esperienze di tutti coloro che programmano in Java (o altro)

 

Ho fatto il merge con ques'altro topic che aveva le stesse intenzioni....

----------

## lopio

 *xoen wrote:*   

>  *C4RD0Z4 wrote:*   
> 
> Cosa mi consigliate in merito, per automatizzare il processo di compilazione/esecuzione? Postate le vostre esperienze.
> 
>  
> ...

 

concordo,

Se devi ancora iniziare il tuo progetto  java fai in modo da poter compilare tramite ant (ci sono anche degli IDE che ti generano i file xml necessari)

Te lo dico perche' sviluppando su nt ci siamo messi a creare bat file per compilare sottoparti del progetto e committare i jar in una botta e con Ant, dopo la fase iniziale di training, ci saremmo  semplificati di molto la vita e  avremmo guadagnato in portabilita'  :Smile: 

Per gli ide voto jbuilder (ma e' commerciale) mentre tra gli altri inviterei a dare un'occhiata a netbeans (soprattuto per la creazione di gui)

----------

## earcar

@randomaze: ti consiglio di aggiungere il mio fido SciTE dal quale non credo mi staccherò mai.

EDIT: ops invece di citare ho modificato  :Embarassed: 

----------

## Arixx

 *C4RD0Z4 wrote:*   

>  Cosa mi consigliate in merito, per automatizzare il processo di compilazione/esecuzione? Postate le vostre esperienze.

 

http://www.scons.org/

 :Wink: 

P.S. C'è anche un confronto tra Scons e altri "maker" (c'è anche ant)

http://www.scons.org/cgi-bin/wiki/SconsVsOtherBuildTools

----------

## randomaze

 *earcar wrote:*   

> @randomaze: ti consiglio di aggiungere il mio fido SciTE dal quale non credo mi staccherò mai.

 

Aggiunto. Se riesci a darmi una descrizione miglioe di quella che ho messo io sei benvenuto  :Smile: 

C4RD0Z4

La situazone al momento é che chi sviluppa java usa ant, quasi tutti gli altri si basano sul make o sue varianti. Se lo scopo del tuo progetto é la divulgazione al pubblico forse é bene attenersi a quei due. Se invece é solo ad "uso e consumo" locale oppure se ti va di fare esperimenti puoi provare scons  :Wink: 

----------

## earcar

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Aggiunto. Se riesci a darmi una descrizione miglioe di quella che ho messo io sei benvenuto 

 

Allora.. è un editor molto potente, facile, veloce e multipiattaforma. Supporta molti linguaggi nativamente ed è possibile aggiungerne altri tramite intuitivi file di conf, in pratica in rete trovi i file di qualunque linguaggio. Ti consiglio anche di leggere questo

Ciauz!

**earcar  :Wink: 

----------

## morellik

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Python.IT
> 
> Il sito mirror di python.org con le traduzioni in italiano
> ...

 

Un piccola precisazione che riguarda i due siti in oggetto che sono stati fusi

in un'unica entità anche se accessibili attraverso i due link.

Ciauz

morellik[/quote]

----------

## earcar

 *earcar wrote:*   

> @randomaze: ti consiglio di aggiungere il mio fido SciTE dal quale non credo mi staccherò mai.

 

Me ne sono staccato dopo che peach mi ha consigliato Bluefish  :Laughing: 

Dal sito:  *Il sito di bluefish wrote:*   

> Bluefish is a powerful editor for experienced web designers and programmers. Bluefish supports many programming and markup languages, but it focuses on editing dynamic and interactive websites. See features for an extensive overview, take a look at the screenshots, or download it right away. Bluefish is an open source development project, released under the GPL licence.
> 
> Bluefish runs on most (all?) POSIX compatible operating systems including Linux, FreeBSD, MacOS-X, OpenBSD, Solaris and Tru64.

 

Ciauz

earcar  :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *earcar wrote:*   

>  *earcar wrote:*   @randomaze: ti consiglio di aggiungere il mio fido SciTE dal quale non credo mi staccherò mai. 
> 
> Me ne sono staccato dopo che peach mi ha consigliato Bluefish

 

Potresti avere un futuro nella politica  :Rolling Eyes: 

Comunque ho aggiunto volentieri Bluefish  :Wink: 

----------

## gutter

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Potresti avere un futuro nella politica 
> 
> 

 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## IlGab

Forse può venire utile anche questo simpatico manualetto di C http://www.physics.it/lectures/Tricky_C.pdf

----------

## redmatrix

Sto provando Scite e mi sembra un buon editor, ho aggiunto la localizzazione in italiano ma non trovo un file di configurazione per il bash scripting, qualcuno sa dirmi dove posso reperirne uno "aggiornato"? 

Grazie

----------

## mc619

C'è in linux un editor che supporti il code completition e qualke riferimento alle classi usate ( sono pigro e sbaglio sempre maiuscole minuscole) per i linguaggi ad oggetti piu' diffusi ( java, c++) ho letto la faq ma sinceramente tutti gli editor li postati sono un po troppi per essere provati ad uno ad uno,, considerando che molti hanno un'innumerevole quantità di plug-in.... voi che mi consigliate? (meglio nn kdelibs dipendente).. grazie  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Little Cash

Ciao, code completion non lo so, ma nano supporta il syntax higlighting

vai qui:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-86562-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-nanorc.html

----------

## Wave2184

mi sembra che per quanto riguarda java Netbeans o Eclipse (non ricordo bene chi dei due) facesse una cosa del genere...aprendoti un popup di tutti i possibili metodi che potevi andare a scrivere....

ciao ciao

----------

## DaVe&OpenMOsix

per java c'è sun one studio community edition che fa quello che cerchi. (ma non è in portage)

per c++ nin so

ciao

DV

----------

## luna80

 *Wave2184 wrote:*   

> mi sembra che per quanto riguarda java Netbeans o Eclipse (non ricordo bene chi dei due) facesse una cosa del genere...aprendoti un popup di tutti i possibili metodi che potevi andare a scrivere....
> 
> ciao ciao

 

sia netbeans che eclipse fanno il code completion  :Wink: 

mentre per quanto riguarda c++ anche io non so dirti niente.

ciao

----------

## Dhaki

 *luna80 wrote:*   

>  *Wave2184 wrote:*   mi sembra che per quanto riguarda java Netbeans o Eclipse (non ricordo bene chi dei due) facesse una cosa del genere...aprendoti un popup di tutti i possibili metodi che potevi andare a scrivere....
> 
> ciao ciao 
> 
> sia netbeans che eclipse fanno il code completion 
> ...

 

Eclipse ha il plugin per C/C++, ma come si fa ad attivare il code completion? Non sono mica riuscito

----------

## neryo

se non mi sbaglio kdevelop fa code completion in c++ ... ciao  :Wink: 

----------

## Danilo

Anche vim (o gvim) ha il code completion solo che lavora con i tag e non come gli altri.

La differenza e' che non filtra per classi e ti fa vedere la lista dei metodi disponibili, ma tutti quelle parole inserite nel file tag.

Se usi gia' questo editor fa una ricerca per ctrl-p 

Mi sembra che una volta creato il file di tag l'autocomplete sia automatico

--EDIT--

Confermo kdevelop  fa di default (di default almeno fino ad un anno fa) anche l'autocomplete oltre ad una altro buon chilo di cose  :Wink: 

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

per java Netbeans e per C/C++ Anjuta

----------

## n3m0

Nei post utilissimi c'è: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=194515

----------

## randomaze

 *n3m0 wrote:*   

> Nei post utilissimi c'è: 
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=194515

 

Infatti non capisco come mai non abbia scelto di continuare quel thread.

In ogni caso, sono circa 12 anni che c'erco l'editor definitivo, quello che si avvicina di più é vim ma anche lui é lontano dal traguardo....

----------

## mc619

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *n3m0 wrote:*   Nei post utilissimi c'è: 
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=194515 
> 
> Infatti non capisco come mai non abbia scelto di continuare quel thread.
> ...

 

Ehmm pensavo che quel post fosse li solo come elenco... sorry

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Infatti non capisco come mai non abbia scelto di continuare quel thread.

 

Ho fatto un bel merge  :Very Happy: 

----------

## n3m0

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> In ogni caso, sono circa 12 anni che c'erco l'editor definitivo, quello che si avvicina di più é vim ma anche lui é lontano dal traguardo....

 

VIM è la mia passione, ma credo che attualmente, come IDE avanzato, solo Eclipse (e Netbeans) forniscano funzionalità avanzate nell'editor. Purtroppo sono fortemente Java-oriented. I plugin per C++ e il resto (parlo di Eclipse) non sono all'altezza dell'editor Java.

Per C++ non c'è niente di veramente evoluto, IMHO.

Sono 5 anni ormai che uso Linux tutti i giorni, ma ancora sento la mancanza degli IDE/RAD Borland  :Wink: 

Sincermanente attualmente trovo Eclipse e Netbeans all'altezza e in certe cose addirittura superiori, ma...sempre e solo per Java.

Per il resto, nada.

Per piccoli progetti continuo ad usare VIM, ma per grandi...Beh, son diventanto uno sviluppatore Java  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Peach

ma qualcuno ha la lista dei linguaggi correntemente supportati da anjuta?

al momento dando una rapida occhiata al sito nn ho trovato molto tranne i soliti di base...

----------

## Danilo

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> In ogni caso, sono circa 12 anni che c'erco l'editor definitivo, quello che si avvicina di più é vim ma anche lui é lontano dal traguardo....

 

Infatti non è vim ma gVim  :Wink: 

----------

## mc619

ho emerso eclipsse ma nn ho mica capito come far andare il code completition in java.......qualcuno ne sa qualcosa?

----------

## gutter

```
[CTRL] + [SPAZIO]
```

----------

## Peach

 *Peach wrote:*   

> ma qualcuno ha la lista dei linguaggi correntemente supportati da anjuta?
> 
> al momento dando una rapida occhiata al sito nn ho trovato molto tranne i soliti di base...

 

uffi nn chiedevo altro che php + xhtml oltre a C e bash  :Sad: 

[edit] e che supporti il tabbing ovviamente  :Razz: 

----------

## zdenek

Secondo me gli IDE della Microsoft sono imbattibili, per velocità, usabilità e per le features che mettono a disposizione, almeno quelli di Visual Studio 6. Non sono ancora riuscito a trovare ambienti simili per Java e/o C/C++, con simili prestazioni, per Linux, voi ne conoscete? Cosa ne dite?

----------

## randomaze

 *zdenek wrote:*   

> Cosa ne dite?

 

Dico che ho fatto il merge del tuo post con il thread in cui si parla di IDE.

----------

## zdenek

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Dico che ho fatto il merge del tuo post con il thread in cui si parla di IDE.

  Mi dispiace aver aperto un nuovo thread inutilmente, visto che già era aperto uno simile. Spero che comunque la discussione sia ancora aperta.

----------

## lopio

 *zdenek wrote:*   

> Secondo me gli IDE della Microsoft sono imbattibili, per velocità, usabilità e per le features che mettono a disposizione, almeno quelli di Visual Studio 6. Non sono ancora riuscito a trovare ambienti simili per Java e/o C/C++, con simili prestazioni, per Linux, voi ne conoscete? Cosa ne dite?

 

Per java imho al top abbiamo jbuilder che e' commerciale per quanto riguarda invece tool free credo che ci sara' chi ti consigliera' eclipse e chi preferira' netbeans

A parte riguardare i post in questione ti consiglio di provarli entrambi tanto per farti un'idea visto che hai gia' esperienza a riguardo.

Come vedi nella lista dei tool a disposizione in cima al post per supporto multilinguaggio (c++ e affini) credo che kdevelop sia il meglio

----------

## randomaze

 *zdenek wrote:*   

> Spero che comunque la discussione sia ancora aperta.

 

Non preoccuparti, la discussione é sempre aperta. Ho fatto il merge del thread proprio per "recuperare" anche le opinioni già espresse  :Wink: 

Per chi ha voglia di fare esperimenti ho appena scoperto (via osnews) l'esistenza di Ultimate++. IDE e toolkit che (a detta del sito) dovrebbe superare le wxWidget, le Qt e chissà cos'altro.

Non so se é vero (normale che l'oste dica che ha il vino buono...) comunque sembra un progetto interessante, peccato che non sia in portage.

----------

## Dr.Dran

Anche se in ritardo vorrei sottoporre alla vostra opinine anche i due editor che sono inclusi nei due principali Desktop Manager Gnome e KDE, rispettivamente gedit e kate.

Ho provato il primo, perchè sono affezzionato allo Gnomo  :Wink:  ma debbo dire che è abbastanza pratico e ho notato che si possono scrivere estensioni per l'editore e inoltre ha l'evidenziazione della sintassi e altre cosine che sembrano cool  :Very Happy: 

----------

## oRDeX

io ho provato kate perchè consigliato da alcuni amici, direi che è davvero bello, ti permette di chiudere i cicli e le funzioni come un diagramma ad albero, ed in più hai l apossibilità di dividere la finestra a metà e far comparirwe sotto il terminale per compilare il programma

EDIT: Io uso e continuerò sempre ad usare VIM  :Cool: 

----------

## Dr.Dran

eh eh eh anche gedit ha le stesse funzioni  :Very Happy: 

----------

## akiross

Ma gedit non lo puoi usare senza server X, o no?  :Very Happy: 

VIM e' comodo anche per questo, imho... quando edito file in remoto.

----------

## oRDeX

in effetti questo lo agiungerei ai fattori di comodità di vim  :Smile:  anche se alla fine uno di rado sviluppa sw in remoto  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Dr.Dran

 *oRDeX wrote:*   

> in effetti questo lo agiungerei ai fattori di comodità di vim  anche se alla fine uno di rado sviluppa sw in remoto 

 

Concordo, perchè di solito io in remoto modifico al massipo pochi script... non mi è mai capitato di dover programmare in C su server remoti... e comunque se dovessi farlo di solito mi arrangio con quello che è presente sulla macchina...  :Wink: 

----------

## oRDeX

Se dobbiamo aprire questa piccola parentesi, se si tratta di programmare io preferisco fare tutto in locale e poi copiare sul server remto a lavoro finito, onde evitare qualsiasi problema/perdita dei dati

----------

## morellik

Aggiungerei alle miscellanee il programmino txt2regex.

```

# emerge txt2regex

```

Un programmino in bash (!!) che costruisce delle espressioni regolari per 

PHP, PERL, PYTHON, VIM, SED, POSTGRES partendo da semplici menu

che chiedono cosa si vuole matchare, quante occorrenze, seguite da cosa, ecc...

morellik

----------

## 102376

che ne dite di questo libro??

http://www.research.att.com/~bs/homepage.html

me l ha consigliato il mio prof di prog 1

The C++ Programming Language

versione italiana:C++ Linguaggio, libreria standard, principi di programmazione 

mi sembra

----------

## randomaze

morellik, thx. Il codicillo é stato aggiunto  :Wink: 

 *zocram wrote:*   

> che ne dite di questo libro??

 

Suggerirei di porre la domanda in uno dei seguenti due topic:

[OT] Programmazione C

[OT] Imparare il c++: di cosa ho bisogno

magari precisando cosa sai in materia di programmazione ad oggetti e dove vuoi arrivare.

----------

## golaprofonda

 :Smile: 

Salve ragazzi. Premetto che ho intenzione di sviluppare un programma in Java per l università. Che Tool/IDE di sviluppo mi consigliate?..

Mi hanno consigliato Eclipse, e mi hanno detto anche che non è semplicissimo..è così impegnativo usarlo?

Voi che sviluppate in java su gentoo cosa usate?   :Rolling Eyes: 

Grazie in anticipo..

----------

## lavish

[MOD]

Ho fatto il merge del thread aperto da golaprofonda con questo

[/MOD]

----------

## akiross

Mah, io su linux mi mantengo sulla linea di tutti gli altri linguaggi che uso per programmare.

Edito il sorgente C/C++/Python/Php/Java/blah con vim  :Very Happy: 

Poi uso gcc/g++/python/php/javac/blahc da shell  :Razz: 

Con java vim+javac+java+jar, ma eventualmente c'e' anche eclipse (IDE) che non e' affatto male, solo che pesa un bel po' e te lo sconsiglio se la tua macchina non e' propriamente performante... inoltre e' abbastanza complesso, non lo userei per iniziare.

Ciauz

----------

## sam75

Esiste anche CodeBlocks (http://www.codeblocks.org).

E' abbastanza semplice anche x chi e' alle prime armi.

Spero venga inserito nelle lista...

ciao

----------

## .:deadhead:.

mi sono accorto solo ora che non è elencato questa fantastica risorsa per codare sotto linux : http://www.advancedlinuxprogramming.com/

Ringrazio chi ha segnalato jext: è veramente carino! Per chi desiderasse provarlo suggerisco di scaricare da sourceforge la release 5 e provarlo installandolo in una cartella all'interno della propria home. La prima volta che lancerete lo script di avvio da console vi verranno poste alcune semplici domande. Dopo di che non dovrete far altro che avviarlo e codare  :Razz: 

----------

## randomaze

Aggiunti anche codeblocks e ALP  :Wink: 

----------

## Ilvalle

nome particolare o manca dal portage??

----------

## .:deadhead:.

se ti riferisci a code::block è qui.

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=89533

Io ri-consiglio anjuta, con una precisazione: usate la versione in ~x86 perchè quella stabile non compila. E' suggerito di far così anche nel bugzilla.

----------

## stefanoxjx

Scusate, forse il discorso è un po' OT, ma chi meglio di voi mi può dare una dritta se non un utente gentoo?  :Very Happy: 

Volevo chiedere se esiste qualche programma per programmare in C in tutta comodità.

Mi spiego!!!

Ai tempi in cui facevo qualcosina di programmazione (logicamente in DOS), usavo Turbo C della Borland che mi dava la possibilità di mettere dei breakpoint, di eseguire passo passo il programma e analizzare le variabili al volo.

Ora,

- essendo che dovrei fare una modifica ad un programma

- essendo che sono stato abituato forse troppo bene

- essendo che come programmatore sono moooooooooooooooooolto arruginito (gli ultimi programmi li ho fatti in dos e c'era in giro solo windows 3.1)

Avrei disperato bisogno di un'ambiente simile a al Turbo C, che giri sotto linux...................... se voglio uscirne vivo    :Confused: 

Grazie.

Ciao.

----------

## randomaze

 *stefanoxjx wrote:*   

> Scusate, forse il discorso è un po' OT, ma chi meglio di voi mi può dare una dritta se non un utente gentoo? 

 

una ricerca nel forum di discussione?

 *Quote:*   

> Volevo chiedere se esiste qualche programma per programmare in C in tutta comodità.

 

...anche troppi...  :Rolling Eyes: 

 *Quote:*   

> Ai tempi in cui facevo qualcosina di programmazione (logicamente in DOS), usavo Turbo C della Borland che mi dava la possibilità di mettere dei breakpoint, di eseguire passo passo il programma e analizzare le variabili al volo.

 

Quindi non ti serve "qualcosa per programmare" ma "qualcosa per fare il debug". La risposta é gdb, ma é un poco ostico da usare per chi non ne ha pratica, e forse hai bisogno di un frontend come ddd o cgdb (ma l'ultima volta che ho usato ddd il presidente della repubblica era Scalfaro, cgdb ho visto solo adesso che esiste).

Ma forse anche anjuta o kdevel hanno il debugger... non ti so dire.

----------

## stefanoxjx

```

una ricerca nel forum di discussione?

```

Prima di postare faccio sempre delle ricerche, ma con i termini che ho usato non mi è uscito nulla.

```

...anche troppi... :roll:

```

Ne sono felice, credevo che sotto linux esistesso solo gcc  :Very Happy: 

```

Quindi non ti serve "qualcosa per programmare" ma "qualcosa per fare il debug". La risposta é gdb, ma é un poco ostico da usare per chi non ne ha pratica, e forse hai bisogno di un frontend come ddd o cgdb (ma l'ultima volta che ho usato ddd il presidente della repubblica era Scalfaro, cgdb ho visto solo adesso che esiste).

```

No, mi serve qualcosa che faccia sia l'una che l'altra cosa, anche se devo dire che già un software che debugghi sarebbe già una manna!

Ti ringrazio, procedo con il testare i vari programmi.

Ciao.

----------

## comio

 *stefanoxjx wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> una ricerca nel forum di discussione?
> ...

 

Ma tu vuoi un ambiente testuale oppure grafico... non ho ben capito.

Testuale c'è rhide (mai provato) grafico c'è kdevelop (che è uno spettacolo). Per il debug... basta cercare un qualsiasi front-end a gdb.

ciao

----------

## stefanoxjx

Per il momento mi va bene anche testuale, perchè devo modificare un programma che di grafica non ha nulla.

Non è detto però che se riesco a scrollarmi di dosso un po' di ruggine  :Very Happy:  (la vedo dura), non inizi a pensare di provare anche qualcosa di grafico.

----------

## comio

 *stefanoxjx wrote:*   

> Per il momento mi va bene anche testuale, perchè devo modificare un programma che di grafica non ha nulla.
> 
> Non è detto però che se riesco a scrollarmi di dosso un po' di ruggine  (la vedo dura), non inizi a pensare di provare anche qualcosa di grafico.

 

grafico non intendo per creare GUI (tipo visual basic...)... Se hai un po' di tempo, installa kdevelop che ha una gestione dei progetti ottima.

ciao

----------

## randomaze

 *comio wrote:*   

> Testuale c'è rhide (mai provato) 

 

Grande comio!

Ricordavo che esisteva ma non ne ricordavo il nome: rhide , praticamente un clone del Turbo C

----------

## Cazzantonio

nessuno sa consigliarmi una valida ide per fortran?

considerate che per ora ho sempre usato vim (e gvim)   :Smile: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> nessuno sa consigliarmi una valida ide per fortran?
> 
> considerate che per ora ho sempre usato vim (e gvim)  

 

prova Scite o emacs. Ma se sei abituato al vi non vedo perché cambiare  :Wink: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

così per provare   :Wink: 

Emacs l'ho provato ma non mi sono trovato così bene...

----------

## stefanoxjx

Ragazzi, grazie dei consigli.

Rhide per quello che devo fare è eccezzionale!!!   :Very Happy: 

Non sono ancora riuscito a compilare il programma che devo modificare, però questa è un'altra storia   :Very Happy:   :Confused: 

----------

## ringhiogattuso

Secondo voi qual'è la migliore IDE per J2EE?

Ho usato sia Netbeans che Eclipse, e mi sono trovato meglio con il primo...

----------

## Ic3M4n

netbeans Ã¨ un chiodo. almeno eclipse sul mio 933MHz funziona. in ogni caso rimarrei su uno di questi due se vuoi un ide dedicato. altrimenti un qualsiasi editor va bene. emacs vim gedit etc etc.

----------

## redmatrix

Ho iniziato da qualche settimana a studiare "seriamente" il C ed ho usato per i primi test l'editor di testi di gnome (gedit), tuttavia avrei bisogno di un tool che abbia alcune feature precise.

1) Syntax highlighting: la capacità di colorare il testo in modo da semplificare la letture/stesura del codice.

2) Multi editing/Project editing: la capacità di gestire più file sorgente, meglio se accompagnata dalla capacità di gestire proggetti.

3) Symbols browser/Autocomplete: la capacità di fare lo scanning degli header specificati nelle direttive include al fine di fornire suggerimenti (autocomplete) utili a non dover andare a guardare ogni volta i prototipi delle funzioni, etc.

Ho usato la versione devel di anjuta ma è troppo instabile e anche se sarebbe perfetto per lo scopo grazie  anche al fatto che fornisce molti tools utilissimi, attualmente mi accontento delle tre sopracitate caratteristiche.

Qualsiasi suggerimento è accetto.

Grazie in anticipo.

----------

## randomaze

 *redmatrix wrote:*   

> Qualsiasi suggerimento è accetto.

 

Ho fatto il merge del tuo post, mi sembra che questo topic suggerimenti ne contenga parecchi....

----------

## redmatrix

Grazie, mi metto alla ricerca...

----------

## redmatrix

Ho trovato un IDE per me abbastanza decente visto che, per quello che mi riguarda, eclipse da ancora troppi problemi (soprattutto con il C), trattasi di Geany http://geany.uvena.de/ per il quale c'è anche l'ebuild su bugzilla.

L'IDE è molto leggero, scritto in C e GTK2, supporta:

C, Java, PHP, HTML, XML, Python, Perl, Pascal

Syntax highlighting

Autocompletion (anche per e file e gli header locali)

Per il momento non supporta i "project" anche se è una feature pianificata.

Lo consiglio a tutti quelli che vogliono un IDE (grafico) e non hanno voglia di impazzire con AnjutaCVS  e/o Eclipse.

Ciao.

----------

## HoX

Qualcuno sa consigliarmi un buon IDE C++? Da quello che ho visto i migliori mi sembrano Eclipse e Anjuta, ma non sono sicuro. Potreste darmi qualche dritta?

----------

## lavish

Fatto  il merge del thread aperto da Anema

Per favore, cercate prima di postare

----------

## Ic3M4n

la versione stabile di anjuta non compila. quella in testing mi dava problemi di rendering grafico.

ho provato Geany (grazie a redmatrix) e devo dire che mi sono trovato molto bene, semplice e senza molte pretese però ti permette di scrivere un file di testo, indentarlo, compilarlo ed avere un po' di sintax highlighting e di completamento automatico. secondo me  è decisamente fatto molto meglio di anjuta.

----------

## HoX

Visto che dite che è un buon IDE vorrei provare Geany... potreste dirmi come installarlo? ho provato

```
emerge --search geany
```

ma non c'è e anche su http://packages.gentoo.org non lo trovo. Potreste dirmi come fare ad installarlo? Devo compilarlo io da sorgente?

----------

## Ic3M4n

c'è l'ebuild su bugs.gentoo.org altrimenti c'è anche in un overlay ma non ricordo quale.

----------

## Mamon

Salve a tutti.

Ho la necessità di programmare qualcosina in c++ su linux, le mie

poche esperienze di programmazione si fermano pero' al php/mysql,

anche se il c++ lo studiai a suo tempo all'università (1995) ma non lo

ricordo per niente.

Mi farebbe quindi piacere se qualcuno potesse orientarmi verso qualche

sito o qualche manuale on line per imparare "quasi" da zero questo

linguaggio, ovviamente ho bisogno più che altro della sua sintassi e

l'interazione con i db.

Avrei bisogno inoltre di capire come gestire un progetto c++ in linux,

nel senso come organizzare le directory, come fare un makefile,

insomma come poter distribuire un progetto ni modo da compilarlo poi

da sorgente con il classico "./configure && make && make install", 

ed eventualmente come creare un .ebuild.

Grazie a tutti per l'eventuale aiuto.

A presto!

----------

## GuN_jAcK

Guarda un ottimo manuale sul C++ lo puoi trovare qui: http://www.umbertosorbo.it/wiki/index.php/Pagina_principale

secondo me scritto anche molto bene!

----------

## Mamon

Grazie, gli daro' uno sguardo  :Smile: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Mamon wrote:*   

> Ho la necessità di programmare qualcosina in c++ su linux, le mie
> 
> poche esperienze di programmazione si fermano pero' al php/mysql,
> 
> anche se il c++ lo studiai a suo tempo all'università (1995) ma non lo
> ...

 

Ho fatto il merge del tuo post con questo thread. Nel primo post dovresti trovare un pò di link utili  :Wink: 

----------

## riverdragon

Cos'ha geany in più di anjuta? Visualmente sono molto molto simili, entrambi supportano diversi linguaggi di programmazione...

----------

## randomaze

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> Cos'ha geany in più di anjuta? Visualmente sono molto molto simili, entrambi supportano diversi linguaggi di programmazione...

 

```
 # emerge -ep anjuta | wc -l       

295

jeeg ~ # emerge -ep geany | wc -l

218
```

A occhio direi che ha qualche dipendenza in meno... in ogni caso non ho provato ne l'uno e ne l'altro.

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> Cos'ha geany in più di anjuta? Visualmente sono molto molto simili, entrambi supportano diversi linguaggi di programmazione...

 primo: anjuta 1.x non compila più ed anche i devel di gentoo dicono di utilizzare la 2 anche se non è in portage e di metterla in overlay. Il completamento automatico di anjuta per me fa letteralmente schifo. fa la ricerca tra quello che hai scritto nello stesso file parola per parola e te lo da come opzione, all'interno dei commenti etc etc. geany è molto giovane però sta venendo bene. secondo me merita.

----------

## riverdragon

Anjuta 2 è in portage, precisamente la versione 2.1.0beta, ma dà un problema con devhelp (che si presenta anche ora che sto cercando di aggiornare yelp, se risolvo scrivo qui). Per compilare anjuta 1 devi preporre l'opzione MAKEOPTS=-j1 al comando emerge.

Avevo usato con una certa soddisfazione anjuta 1.2.boh tempo fa su ubuntu (si trattava di ripetizioni di c/c++ per uno studente delle superiori, niente di esagerato quindi), e al momento tra una versione 2.1 in portage e una 0.10 non in portage (su bugzilla l'ebuild è per la 0.8)... io tenderei verso anjuta. Se effettivamente geany crescerà bene e l'ebuild arriverà in portage ci farò un pensiero.

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> Anjuta 2 è in portage, precisamente la versione 2.1.0beta

 

vero. me ne sono accorto guardando su packages.gentoo.org ieri controllando con eix non me la visualizzava, e oggi nemmeno.

```
 eix anjuta

* dev-util/anjuta

     Available versions:  1.2.4 1.2.4-r1 (~)2.0.2[1] *20101010[2]

     Homepage:            http://anjuta.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         A versatile IDE for GNOME (source from CVS)

[1] /usr/local/portage

[2] /usr/portage/local/layman/fluidportage

```

per quanto riguarda la sua compilazione posso solo dirti che l'ultima volta che l'ho utilizzata è stato un'annetto fa. poi ho cercato tool differenti perchè non mi soddisfava pienamente. Inoltre come ho riportato avevo letto che anjuta 1.2 non compilava più, ed i devel di gentoo consigliavano di utilizzare anjuta 2.0. Per quanto riguarda la discussione sui numeri di versione probabilmente hai ragione, sta di fatto che attualmente la versione 0.10 di geany secondo me è molto più usabile della 2.0 che avevo provato di anjuta. 

Come ribadisco sempre alla fine si tratta semplicemente di opinioni personali, un programma secondo me può essere fatto meglio o peggio. rimane sempre il fatto che per poter fare dei confronti è sempre e comunque necessario provare entrambi i programmi.

----------

## riverdragon

Io su eix vedo questo

```
tomnote ~ # eix anjuta

[I] dev-util/anjuta

     Available versions:  1.2.4 1.2.4-r1 ~2.1.0_beta1

     Installed versions:  1.2.4-r1(16:38:43 02/02/2007)(-debug)

     Homepage:            http://www.anjuta.org

     Description:         A versatile IDE for GNOME
```

Ho risolto il problema di devhelp e yelp, mi è bastato riemergere firefox, quindi ora aggiorno anjuta alla 2.1 e vedrò di provarlo un pochino.

----------

## randomaze

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> Come ribadisco sempre alla fine si tratta semplicemente di opinioni personali, un programma secondo me può essere fatto meglio o peggio. rimane sempre il fatto che per poter fare dei confronti è sempre e comunque necessario provare entrambi i programmi.

 

Aggiungo il mio centesimo di euro (due sono troppi) alla tua affermazione:

Provare un "sistema complesso" come può essere un IDE non è un discorso di 10 minuti in cui si può avere semplicemente la prima impressione. La comodità (o scomodità) di determinate caratteristiche, scorciatoie, facility si può valutare solo alla distanza.

----------

## Ic3M4n

sto compilando anche io.   :Wink: 

In ogni caso la versione che avevo provato io era la 2.0.1  *Quote:*   

> Anjuta DevStudio 2.0.1 released
> 
> 2005-06-27 02:38 - Anjuta C/C++ IDE

 

quindi parliamo di una release di ormai un'anno e mezzo.

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *Ic3M4n wrote:*   Come ribadisco sempre alla fine si tratta semplicemente di opinioni personali, un programma secondo me può essere fatto meglio o peggio. rimane sempre il fatto che per poter fare dei confronti è sempre e comunque necessario provare entrambi i programmi. 
> 
> Aggiungo il mio centesimo di euro (due sono troppi) alla tua affermazione:
> 
> Provare un "sistema complesso" come può essere un IDE non è un discorso di 10 minuti in cui si può avere semplicemente la prima impressione. La comodità (o scomodità) di determinate caratteristiche, scorciatoie, facility si può valutare solo alla distanza.

 

sono daccordo, è anche vero che l'utilizzo che ne ho fatto di questi programmi è per realizzare piccoli programmi per scuola o per divertimento, non ho mai necessitato di uno strumento del genere per lavoro e ritengo che anche una versione 0.10 di un programma neonato nel caso possa fare quello che mi serve. dopotutto è un gedit con un po' di completamento automatico. se avessi capito come fare ad averlo in emacs probabilmente ora utilizzerei quello.   :Wink: 

----------

## lopio

ciao volevo segnalare il progetto easyeclipse che meriterebbe molto piu' d una menzione

Quello che di eclipe ho trovato scomodo e' la necessita' di installazione con accesso alla rete (perche' i plugin e' sempre necessario installarli e aggiungerli al sistema base). 

Quello che un utente alla prime armi pero' non sa e' quali plugin dovra' usare quindi  finisce con scaricarne una marea (spesso inutili) che poi diventa difficile mantenere aggiornati per via delle dipendenze 

Il progetto easyeclipse elimina da eclipse questi problemi e consente di scegliere uno tra 4 tipi di pacchetti (Expert,Desktop,Server,Mobile) sotto forma di un unico eseguibile con all'interno  eclipse ed i plugin piu' adatti (e testati) per la tipologia scelta

Quello che succede e' che si ha quindi una versione di eclipse snella, facile da installare, testata e funzionale

ciao

----------

## riverdragon

Per chi deve programmare in python, usate dev-util/spe, molto molto carino.

Ha qualche problema quando il programma che si sta scrivendo ha problemi durante l'esecuzione, e terminandolo (si viene avvisati) termina l'editor stesso.

Inoltre è integrato con wxglade per cui si riescono a creare facilmente anche interfacce grafiche.

----------

## crisandbea

consiglio tool per programmazione concorrente e distribuita in C e JAVA ??

grazie a tutti

----------

## skypjack

Un plauso a questa discussione, veramente interessante per chi ama programmare...

----------

